# Tour de Suisse 8-16 June 2013 [spoilers]



## smutchin (28 May 2013)

Provisional incomplete start list here:
http://www.cyclingfever.com/editie.html?_ap=startlijst&editie_idd=MjM2ODA=

Ryder Hesjedal favouring this one over the Criterium. Tejay Van Garderen, Igor Anton, and Bauke Mollema also among the contenders.

I wonder if Thibaut Pinot can also be considered a contender...


----------



## thom (28 May 2013)

Of obvious interest will be whether Wiggins shows up in this (or the Dauphine).


----------



## ColinJ (28 May 2013)

thom said:


> Of obvious interest will be whether Wiggins shows up in this (or the Dauphine).


Froome to do one, Wiggins the other ...? 

(If they are going to have a bit of a power struggle in the team, surely at least save it for the TdF?)


----------



## VamP (28 May 2013)

Boonen going to make his mark on this one?


----------



## thom (28 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Froome to do one, Wiggins the other ...?
> 
> (If they are going to have a bit of a power struggle in the team, surely at least save it for the TdF?)


Brad surely needs race miles so if he is fit, surely he'll go to one. At TdeS, he can win and if Froome doesn't win, does that mean Sky reassess their options... If he goes to the Dauphine, presumably he'll have to get used to being Froome's domestique sooner rather than later.


----------



## smutchin (28 May 2013)

Profiles of all nine stages. What do we think? Does this course suit Brad's particular skills? I reckon it might, you know... (apart from the descents at the end of stages 3 and 7)


----------



## beastie (29 May 2013)

That last stage is tailor made for Brad


----------



## VamP (29 May 2013)

3, 5 and 6 for Boonen


----------



## smutchin (31 May 2013)

thom said:


> Of obvious interest will be whether Wiggins shows up in this (or the Dauphine).


 
I've read this morning that he's doing neither, and possibly won't do the Tour either, due to being still ill. edit: read "knee injury"


----------



## thom (31 May 2013)

smutchin said:


> I've read this morning that he's doing neither, and possibly won't do the Tour either, due to being still ill. edit: read "knee injury"


The vicissitudes of bike racing...
Perhaps it will be a good season to try for the Vuelta then - after all, it is unlikely to rain on the descents


----------



## dragon72 (7 Jun 2013)

JTL FTW?


----------



## VamP (7 Jun 2013)

OK so how badly will Roman K want to upstage Bertie and throw down the challenge for Saxo leadership at the Tour? He's won this once already in 2008.

Other than that, I guess the big favourite is Tejay?


----------



## Herzog (7 Jun 2013)

VamP said:


> OK so how badly will Roman K want to upstage Bertie and throw down the challenge for Saxo leadership at the Tour? He's won this once already in 2008.
> 
> Other than that, I guess the big favourite is Tejay?


 

Costa or Van Garderen for me, though I like to see Albasini do well!

Outside bet for a stage is Marcel Wyss (he's a member of my club so I have to say that). I had the pleasure of watching him at our recent race, which of course he won by a country mile (against a much-less talented field than that of the TdS of course). (http://www.rscaaretal.ch/?p=3313).


----------



## jdtate101 (7 Jun 2013)

*Team Sky line-up:*
- Joe Dombrowski
- Josh Edmondson
- Bernhard Eisel
- Mathew Hayman
- Gabriel Rasch
- Luke Rowe
- Ben Swift
- Jonathan Tiernan-Locke


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2013)

Really like the look of the FdJ line-up. Looking for a big performance from Thibaut Pinot.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (8 Jun 2013)

Spartacus might be putting the hammer down on this one seeing as he is bailing out of the TdF, so could afford to extend himself a bit. Good prep for Poland and going up against Wiggins.


----------



## rich p (8 Jun 2013)

There's a few names of interest to see where they're at, re the Tour.
Teejay, Kreuziger, Mollema, Pinot, Peraud etc It's not a stellar field though.
It'll be interesting to see Dan Martin back in action now expectations have been raised by his win in Catalonia.
Has JTL's season started yet?


----------



## Herzog (8 Jun 2013)

rich p said:


> ...
> It'll be interesting to see Dan Martin back in action now expectations have been raised by his win in Catalonia...


 

I'd totally forgotten about Dan Martin. The wins in Catalunya and LBL were outstanding, and hopefully he'll come to the TdS in fine form. After Hesjedal's poor performance in the Giro, it'll be interesting to see how the dynamic within the team plays out. It's not a particularly mountainous edition this year, so Martin could be in with a shout.


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2013)

JTL dropped badly on the first hill. He's not enjoying the Sky experience.


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2013)

..and Dan Martin going on the attack early


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2013)

Dombrowski and Edmondson doing well though


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2013)

...and Andy Schleck is shelled out the back!


----------



## smutchin (9 Jun 2013)

Mollema wins. You don't hear that every day. 

Ryder was a bit unlucky. 

Pinot third. Yay!


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2013)

Good effort by Heyjsdal but that's the best of Mollema since the Vuelta 2011 innit?


----------



## smutchin (9 Jun 2013)

He was pipped on stage 8 of the 2011 Vuelta by Dan Martin. As far as I can tell, his last actual win was stage 6 of the Tour of Poland in 2010.

In fact, that seems to have been his only previous win as a pro. He won the overall in the Tour de l'Avenir in 2007 but didn't win any stages - came 2nd three times though (behind Dario Cataldo twice!).


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2013)

smutchin said:


> He was pipped on stage 8 of the 2011 Vuelta by Dan Martin. As far as I can tell, his last actual win was stage 6 of the Tour of Poland in 2010.
> 
> In fact, that seems to have been his only previous win as a pro. He won the overall in the Tour de l'Avenir in 2007 but didn't win any stages - came 2nd three times though (behind Dario Cataldo twice!).


Just checked on Wiki. He came 4th in the 2011 Vuelta won by that cheating git Cobo, behind Froome and Wiggo and won the points jersey too.


----------



## smutchin (9 Jun 2013)

Oh yeah, so he did. For some reason that Vuelta points jersey isn't listed on procyclingstats.com, which is where I was looking. 

Is he the new Purito? Consistently high placings in the mountains but always falling just short when it really matters... He could certainly do with improving his time trialling too.

Still, very positive signs from him so far this year, great win today and he's young enough that he could yet come good.


----------



## montage (9 Jun 2013)

Promising from Edmondson, more so from Dombrowski


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2013)

Blimey, JTL ended up 11 minutes down. He shudda stayed at Endura!
Andy S lost 3+ minutes.


----------



## VamP (9 Jun 2013)

Roman K up there


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2013)

VamP said:


> Roman K up there


?


----------



## VamP (10 Jun 2013)

rich p said:


> ?


 
I'd touted Kreuziger for a good result earlier in the thread, so was gratified to see him among the select group of dangermen within half a minute of the GC lead after yesterday's stage


----------



## The Couch (10 Jun 2013)

smutchin said:


> ...
> Is he the new Purito? Consistently high placings in the mountains but always falling just short when it really matters... He could certainly do with improving his time trialling too.


 
He is indeed someone who can climb well and has a nice punch to sprint to victory on race ending on (relatively) short climbs... but I think comparing him to the puncher/climber that Rodriguez is, is somewhat jumping the gun 
He has had already some close finishes in the Ardennes Classics and the stages Cancellara and Sagan fought on in the first week of the Tour 2012. Which is why I would rather compare him to Vinokourov (the type, not the person/background )... but I am wondering what he can do in the Tour of this year (if he can avoid falls during the first week).


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2013)

One could excuse Evans for being secretly squeakingly pleased that Teejay didn't perform too well.


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2013)

VamP said:


> I'd touted Kreuziger for a good result earlier in the thread, so was gratified to see him among the select group of dangermen within half a minute of the GC lead after yesterday's stage


 
Yebbut your reputation is really hanging on Boonen doing well in today's stage.


----------



## VamP (10 Jun 2013)

smutchin said:


> Yebbut your reputation is really hanging on Boonen doing well in today's stage.


 
Luckily my reputation is not worth much  I hope he's back to sufficient fitness to have a go.


----------



## Crackle (10 Jun 2013)

Blanco haven't had a an auspiscious season so far after the Tour Down Under Win and they've got some good riders.


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2013)

The Couch said:


> He is indeed someone who can climb well and has a nice punch to sprint to victory on race ending on (relatively) short climbs... but I think comparing him to the puncher/climber that Rodriguez is, is somewhat jumping the gun
> He has had already some close finishes in the Ardennes Classics and the stages Cancellara and Sagan fought on in the first week of the Tour 2012. Which is why I would rather compare him to Vinokourov (the type, not the person/background )... but I am wondering what he can do in the Tour of this year (if he can avoid falls during the first week).


 
Maybe. I was just trying to think of someone who has been frequently mentioned as a GC contender over his career but never quite lived up to the billing, which is what I suspect Mollema is/will be. No doubt he has lots of potential though, and he had a rotten run of luck last year, so hopefully things will work out better for him this year.


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2013)

Ryder down. And out.


----------



## The Couch (10 Jun 2013)

VamP said:


> Luckily my reputation is not worth much  I hope he's back to sufficient fitness to have a go.


Ryder out, but then again other riders are giving it a go .... helping to salvage some reputations


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2013)

Mollema docked 20 seconds for accepting a bottle in the last 20km yesterday which drops him to 9th on GC


----------



## VamP (10 Jun 2013)

It's a strong break today isn't it?


----------



## VamP (10 Jun 2013)

Boonen either hasn't got it, or he's betting the break has no legs and dropping back strategically...


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2013)

@VamP - your pick of the day is struggling!


----------



## VamP (10 Jun 2013)

Yeah saw that. Oh well.


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2013)

..and to nobody's surprise...
...Andy S drops out the back!


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2013)

Sagan, on the other hand, is climbing very well.


----------



## VamP (10 Jun 2013)

smutchin said:


> Sagan, on the other hand, is climbing very well.


 
He's not bad for a beginner huh?


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2013)

He looks like he's on a casual ride


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2013)

scary descent. Wiggins would be struggling!


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2013)

Scarponi down.

Kreuziger, Sagan, Frank and Rui Costa are putting some real distance between themselves and the rest on this descent. Chapeau.


----------



## VamP (10 Jun 2013)

That's a fair terrifying descent!


----------



## Crackle (10 Jun 2013)

Backstedt is irritating today and the commentary keeps missing what's going on.


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2013)

Nice move by Mollema. [edit: bit suicidal though - he's not going to catch the leaders and will probably get caught by the chasers.]


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2013)

60mph!!!!


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2013)

The speed they're doing would be impressive enough on these roads in the dry...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (10 Jun 2013)

Sagan made it look kind of easy there at the end.


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2013)

Sagan then - who'd have predicted that!


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2013)

Crackle said:


> Backstedt is irritating today and the commentary keeps missing what's going on.


yep - but Robbie Hatch is a far better commentator than Declan Quigley


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2013)

Shame to see Visconti denied moving up into a podium place in GC by his team-mate. Don't know which of that pair I like more. Both have so much to recommend them.


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2013)

smutchin said:


> Shame to see Visconti denied moving up into a podium place in GC by his team-mate. Don't know which of that pair I like more. Both have so much to recommend them.


I think Visconti wins!
So Dr Ferrari has two former clients in the top 4 then!


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2013)

Visconti is "a changed man", of course. As his results so far this year prove.


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2013)

Talking of dubious characters, I see Scarponi took a bit of a tumble. Any news on his well-being?


----------



## The Couch (11 Jun 2013)

Today's stage looks very flat (being in Suisse), so should be ok for the sprinters to control any escapees.

FYI, Boonen said about today:" If I am recuperated, then I will definitely sprint"
He should have a shot at a top 5 finish, but still for the victory I would rather be looking at Sagan and Degenkolb (even though he hasn't show much form yet this year)
Edit: Oh yeah, and Kristoff has shown some real quality form this year, so this should suit him


----------



## The Couch (11 Jun 2013)

rich p said:


> ... I see Scarponi took a bit of a tumble ...


 
Reputation-wise?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2013)

Phew, I've just found an English link - my Swiss is just not up to it!
http://www.sportlemon.tv/20130608/vv51b328dc732232.25076299-592400.html


----------



## Strathlubnaig (11 Jun 2013)

Jensie putting in a good effort but I see the sprinters massing now with under 15km to go. They are all in there, even Tommeke !


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2013)

6km and 26 secs!!!


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2013)

Jens attacks


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2013)

Goss for the win?


----------



## smutchin (11 Jun 2013)

Demare nicks it!

Goss the bridesmaid. Again.


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2013)

No! Demare - Noodles will be happy


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2013)

rich p said:


> No! Demare - Noodles will be happy


 Well, as happy as he ever is


----------



## Strathlubnaig (11 Jun 2013)

I thought Demare had gone too early as he led into the final corner in front, but good effort to hold on.


----------



## Herzog (11 Jun 2013)

Poor positioning from Sagan, should have been routine for a man of his abilities.


----------



## Noodley (11 Jun 2013)

rich p said:


> No! Demare - Noodles will be happy


----------



## smutchin (11 Jun 2013)

If there was a competition to see who could come second most often, Goss would probably contrive to come second in that too.


----------



## smutchin (11 Jun 2013)

Noodley said:


>



Did you know that the last Frenchman to win a stage of the Tour de Suisse was Sandy Casar in 2003?

(I can't verify this but I read it on the internet so it must be true.)


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2013)

Young Josh Edmondsen is now the leading Sky rider albeit at 38th, 8 mins down.
I've been following his career ever since everyone else started to In the ToBritain last autumn.


----------



## The Couch (12 Jun 2013)

rich p said:


> Young Josh Edmondsen is now the leading Sky rider albeit at 38th, 8 mins down.
> I've been following his career ever since everyone else started to In the ToBritain last autumn.


 
Talking about British hopefuls... Last year (and right before the start of this season) a lot of people were having high hopes for JTL, but he seems to be completely invisible so far... what do you guys think happened to him this year?


----------



## thom (12 Jun 2013)

The Couch said:


> Talking about British hopefuls... Last year (and right before the start of this season) a lot of people were having high hopes for JTL, but he seems to be completely invisible so far... what do you guys think happened to him this year?


Is it not just a massive step up in the level of competition for him ? I'm not sure why people were expecting him to feature heavily at the sharp end of big races initially, particularly when moving to a team like SKY who are unlike any other, may take a period of time to adjust.


----------



## rich p (12 Jun 2013)

I think there's something not quite right about JTL but I have no idea what. He is underperforming to a big degree. He was dropped the other day on the first minor climb and given his creditable showing in the World Champs last year he would have expected better at the classics. I recall vaguely reading that he didn't get along with the training method at Sky early in the year but I haven't heard any more.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Jun 2013)

I think he'll enjoy his year or two of better pay and then quietly leave by mutual agreement and find a place as credible team leader at a smaller pro-continental team again.


----------



## The Couch (12 Jun 2013)

smutchin said:


> Shame to see Visconti denied moving up into a podium place in GC by his team-mate. Don't know which of that pair I like more. Both have so much to recommend them.


 


rich p said:


> I think Visconti wins!
> So Dr Ferrari has two former clients in the top 4 then!


 
Yeeeaaahhhh, Costa is the winner of the supercar enthousiasts 
(Visconti apparently has too much pain after 2 falls and decided to call it a day)


----------



## smutchin (12 Jun 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I think he'll enjoy his year or two of better pay and then quietly leave by mutual agreement and find a place as credible team leader at a smaller pro-continental team again.


 
I imagine he'd be a good fit somewhere like Europcar, where he could chase the glory of the occasional stage win and not have to worry about long-term strategy or riding by numbers.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (12 Jun 2013)

Kristoff takes the uphill sprint by a bike length, Sagan in second spot.


----------



## rich p (12 Jun 2013)

Goss couldn't even manage 2nd today!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (13 Jun 2013)

Nice stage win for Rast and RSN. 4 man escape with a 13' lead over the peloton.


----------



## Herzog (13 Jun 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Nice stage win for Rast and RSN. 4 man escape with a 13' lead over the peloton.


 

I think the majority were saving their legs for tomorrow.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (13 Jun 2013)

Herzog said:


> I think the majority were saving their legs for tomorrow.


I suspect you are correct. But someone had to win the stage.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (14 Jun 2013)

This race live stream only? Would any of you extremely kind CC'ers care to share a link for the last one or two stages?? 

Seems odd that there isn't even highlights anywhere on Sky or terrestrial.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> This race live stream only? Would any of you extremely kind CC'ers care to share a link for the last one or two stages??
> 
> Seems odd that there isn't even highlights anywhere on Sky or terrestrial.


I haven't seen any coverage listed for it up to now but Sky appear to be doing highlights from next Monday.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (14 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> This race live stream only? Would any of you extremely kind CC'ers care to share a link for the last one or two stages??
> 
> Seems odd that there isn't even highlights anywhere on Sky or terrestrial.


I have been watching via this link. Coverage starts at 4pm ish. There are several choices, some in german, french and english, cant quite recall which is which. Once you close the ads they dont tend to reappear either I find.


----------



## smutchin (14 Jun 2013)

Really encouraging performance again from Mollema. Tejay looking strong too.

Dan Martin well and truly dropped. Hmm.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (14 Jun 2013)

Franck keeps yellow, good effort. Not sure about Dan Martin being well and truly dropped though, bit of a stretch to say that. Dombrowski did well to stay with the chasing group after he was caught.


----------



## smutchin (14 Jun 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Franck keeps yellow, good effort. Not sure about Dan Martin being well and truly dropped though, bit of a stretch to say that.


 
Oops! My bad. I wasn't paying attention properly (got distracted by some work I had to finish - how annoying) - I thought I heard the commentars saying he was in a group that came in a couple of minutes down but that must have been a replay.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (14 Jun 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I haven't seen any coverage listed for it up to now but Sky appear to be doing highlights from next Monday.


Head is so far in the sand regarding this race that i will just watch the highlights on Sky from Monday. Will try my best not to see the results by then.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (14 Jun 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Head is so far in the sand regarding this race that i will just watch the highlights on Sky from Monday. Will try my best not to see the results by then.


but, but, but the race will be finished !....


----------



## Strathlubnaig (14 Jun 2013)

User said:


> for me mollema lost on the descent, couldn't stay on the wheel of costa and tejay, wasted energy closing the gap, although the 2km inflatable nearly stopped the race


The guy stood in the middle trying to hold it up, he had some b.a.l.l.s


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (14 Jun 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> but, but, but the race will be finished !....


I am already WAY behind.


----------



## The Couch (14 Jun 2013)

User said:


> for me mollema lost on the descent ...


And what about Pinot... he seemed (marginally) the better climber of the group, but he lost almost 20 seconds on this 9 km descent versus Frank. I had no idea he was that bad at descending
(unless something happened outside of the camera's)


----------



## Strathlubnaig (15 Jun 2013)

This short video shows how much time the lead three riders lost. Just ignore the numpty talking over the commentary.


----------



## VamP (15 Jun 2013)

In any case the gaps in the GC top 5 are so small that Sunday's TT can tip it all upside down.

There's even crazy talk of people changing from TT bikes for the final climb!


----------



## Herzog (15 Jun 2013)

VamP said:


> In any case the gaps in the GC top 5 are so small that Sunday's TT can tip it all upside down.
> 
> There's even crazy talk of people changing from TT bikes for the final climb!


 

Bit like this

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eO6d3MwzuWk


----------



## Strathlubnaig (15 Jun 2013)

Herzog said:


> Bit like this
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eO6d3MwzuWk



Some guys did that at the tour of California this year.
Anyway, today it is the tour de suiszzzzzz.....z..z...zzz.....z


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Some guys did that at the tour of California this year.
> Anyway, today it is the tour de suiszzzzzz.....z..z...zzz.....z


And if anyone has an English language stream I'd be very grateful.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (15 Jun 2013)

c


deptfordmarmoset said:


> And if anyone has an English language stream I'd be very grateful.


cant find it in english today, but i dont think it would make it any more 'exciting'


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2013)

Strathlubnaig said:


> c
> 
> cant find it in english today, but i dont think it would make it any more 'exciting'


Probably not but the escapees have been swallowed up and there's only 15km to go. This is in French, which is probably easier for many than Swiss-German - http://www.sportlemon.tv/20130609/vv51b4874ab9dbd2.56942769-592878.html


----------



## Strathlubnaig (15 Jun 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Probably not but the escapees have been swallowed up and there's only 15km to go. This is in French, which is probably easier for many than Swiss-German - http://www.sportlemon.tv/20130609/vv51b4874ab9dbd2.56942769-592878.html


Yip, got it from canal + in francais. Pace finally picking up a bit.


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2013)

sagan - who'd have thought it!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (15 Jun 2013)

rich p said:


> sagan - who'd have thought it!


'kin heck, giblets 'nearly won a stage', wonders....


----------



## VamP (15 Jun 2013)

So TJ to win the TT tomorrow and Pinot for the overall?

What's Frank like at testing?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jun 2013)

VamP said:


> In any case the gaps in the GC top 5 are so small that Sunday's TT can tip it all upside down.
> 
> There's even crazy talk of people changing from TT bikes for the final climb!


And that's what I just saw a rider doing - I've only just got a stream up and didn't catch the name.


----------



## rich p (16 Jun 2013)

lots of them are changing¬


----------



## Herzog (16 Jun 2013)

Gonna be pretty close this one. 1 second in it at the moment!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (16 Jun 2013)

Costa takes the stage..... and the GC !


----------

